

SWAT: An app to report police brutality - rrg
http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/26/politics/swat-app-seeks-to-reduce-police-violence/index.html

======
a3n
This would need money to sustain, both for resources and to make it worthwhile
for employees to keep it going as their way of making a living.

I'd like to have something like this on my phone. But I'd feel a little
foolish having it on my phone, since my life so far doesn't carry unusually
great risk of a police encounter. Still, shit happens.

I wonder if the team can find sponsorship or partnership from insurance
companies, as a perk. I pay for an annual AAA membership, which doesn't feel
foolish at all, since a car mishap is not unusual, and paying for that service
doesn't make me feel like I'm declaring anything about my lifestyle. There's
no hesitation buying a AAA membership.

The SWAT app could be a perk of AAA membership, or of homeowner's or renter's
insurance, or similar. Although it might be a difficult sell to older
executives of insurance companies, since they might feel it was "anti-law
enforcement." But I would really appreciate the perk.

------
rrg
Here is the team's website.
[http://www.theswatapp.com/](http://www.theswatapp.com/) Looks like an
interesting project.

